# Employee Pay Schedule



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

How do you guys pay your help? Weekly? Bi-Weekly? If you pay on say, a Friday, are you paying for the previous two weeks? Right now I usually pay weekly on Tuesdays for the previous week but have considered changing it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

Bi Weekly. Check goes from Thursday to Wednesday, check on friday.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> How do you guys pay your help? Weekly? Bi-Weekly? If you pay on say, a Friday, are you paying for the previous two weeks? Right now I usually pay weekly on Tuesdays for the previous week but have considered changing it.


Why Tuesday?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

Probably to keep his hands from getting hammered on the weekend and not showing up Monday :laughing:

My dad used to do it


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> Why Tuesday?


Most customers pay on Monday.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Most customers pay on Monday.


 Pretty low operating funds, huh?


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Pretty low operating funds, huh?


Extremely variable gross sales with 30-60 day delay. But that's why I did it to begin with awhile ago, yes. Had to start somewhere


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Probably to keep his hands from getting hammered on the weekend and not showing up Monday :laughing:
> 
> My dad used to do it


If they can't show up on Monday, they can start looking for a different job on Tuesday. I like to drink. I usually go to sleep around midnight. I'm up by 6am and on time to 95% of my appointments. If I'm not on time the customer gets a call and an estimated time I'll be there. Usually because of traffic.

I have no patience for anyone that can't get out of bed and go to work.
I should say go to work and not be hung over or smelling like a distillery.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Extremely variable gross sales with 30-60 day delay. But that's why I did it to begin with awhile ago, yes. Had to start somewhere


I get it. net 30 can be a real bitch.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> I get it. net 30 can be a real bitch.


Yeah net 30 if we're lucky. Average in this industry is probably 45 days. Can make for some pretty high outstanding AR sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> If they can't show up on Monday, they can start looking for a different job on Tuesday. I like to drink. I usually go to sleep around midnight. I'm up by 6am and on time to 95% of my appointments. If I'm not on time the customer gets a call and an estimated time I'll be there. Usually because of traffic.
> 
> I have no patience for anyone that can't get out of bed and go to work.
> I should say go to work and not be hung over or smelling like a distillery.


I feel you, and I agree but when your dealing with framers (no disrespect to framers) and you have quite a few guys, its easier to do stuff like that than train new hands all the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> Why Tuesday?


We always paid on Tuesday as well when I was a foreman for construction company. When we used to pay on a Friday about mid week the second week everybody would be asking for advances because they blew all the money at the bar Friday they got paid. Paying on Tuesday they typically would pay the bills and have no money to go out partying so you kill 2 birds with 1 stone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

Jaws said:


> I feel you, and I agree but when your dealing with framers (no disrespect to framers) and you have quite a few guys, its easier to do stuff like that than train new hands all the time. :thumbsup:


It has been my experience that workers are like children. They will do whatever they can get away with. What I usually do is if a guy lays out a day I'll give him another day off to be sure he is recovered. Most times it only takes once or twice and they don't like the hit to their wallet. If it continues I find someone more motivated.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> It has been my experience that workers are like children. They will do whatever they can get away with. What I usually do is if a guy lays out a day I'll give him another day off to be sure he is recovered. Most times it only takes once or twice and they don't like the hit to their wallet. If it continues I find someone more motivated.


That works great in a down economy. Go over to the oil patch in North Dakota in try that though. You can quit 1 job there in a half an hour have another job lined up. Hey guy I just talk to the other night drove all night over there 600 miles in April got out of his car at 2 in the afternoon with no job prospects and by three thirty was pouring concrete with no sleep at all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

Different time, boom was on and it it was a different kind of work. Like I said we pay on Friday now. It was more of a preventive measure.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> That works great in a down economy. Go over to the oil patch in North Dakota in try that though. You can quit 1 job there in a half an hour have another job lined up. Hey guy I just talk to the other night drove all night over there 600 miles in April got out of his car at 2 in the afternoon with no job prospects and by three thirty was pouring concrete with no sleep at all.


A friend of mine was taking about that the other day. Wanted to go work there. It may be true, but that is the exception, not the norm. Most places, in a bad economy or not, people want to keep their job. They want 40 hours a week too.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Okay another question that's somewhat related. How do you handle your accounting, both payroll and just general expenses? I know this is size dependent, but, do you do some yourself, all outsourced, accountant, employee, etc.? Quickbooks or some other sort of software?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Okay another question that's somewhat related. How do you handle your accounting, both payroll and just general expenses? I know this is size dependent, but, do you do some yourself, all outsourced, accountant, employee, etc.? Quickbooks or some other sort of software?


Right now I do it all through Quick books. Give it to my accountant in january and let her do the taxes. I am considering changes though. She offered to do everything other than entering payments in QB for 75.00/mo. Seems worth it to me.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I pay on monday every two weeks.


Its just like has been said. They'll pay their bills on monday rather than spend it all at the bar on friday/saturday and less likely to show up hung over monday.


As for advances.................. don't start it. I used to work for a real prick. 
We've all heard the expression that so and so would screw over his mom to make a buck..........
this guy was way beyond that. He'd screw himself if he could make a buck at it.
Any way on advances he would not advance at any time for any reason. Your mom could be on her death bead and you needed $50 to buy gas to go to the hospital in time.............. TOUGH SH(T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Go cry to some one else because he wasn't about to advance you the first red cent.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> A friend of mine was taking about that the other day. Wanted to go work there. It may be true, but that is the exception, not the norm. Most places, in a bad economy or not, people want to keep their job. They want 40 hours a week too.



I've got a good friend that moved from here to Dickinson ND. 
That story is not an exception!
Two requirements to get a job there....... pass the pee test and breath.
To keep the job you need to be fairly reliable. 
But if you get fired go across the street, they're hiring.





SwiftRes said:


> Okay another question that's somewhat related. How do you handle your accounting, both payroll and just general expenses? I know this is size dependent, but, do you do some yourself, all outsourced, accountant, employee, etc.? Quickbooks or some other sort of software?





I use QB and have some interaction with my accountant for end of quarter taxes etc. 
Payroll is so easy thru QB there is no reason to outsource it!


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> Right now I do it all through Quick books. Give it to my accountant in january and let her do the taxes. I am considering changes though. She offered to do everything other than entering payments in QB for 75.00/mo. Seems worth it to me.


I have done everything in quick books as well but have gotten behind in the last several months as we have been very busy. My checking account won't sync with quick books as its a small bank so I actually opened a business account at us bank today for some better quick books compatibility.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Yeah net 30 if we're lucky. Average in this industry is probably 45 days. Can make for some pretty high outstanding AR sometimes.


I understand


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I've got a good friend that moved from here to Dickinson ND.
> That story is not an exception!
> Two requirements to get a job there....... pass the pee test and breath.
> To keep the job you need to be fairly reliable.
> But if you get fired go across the street, they're hiring.




May be the norm there. For the rest of the country it is the exception.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> May be the norm there. For the rest of the country it is the exception.





Oh yeah, I'll agree with you there.




As for ND if you have a CDL with a good record......... thats money in the bank. 
You just gotta get there and find some one hiring. CDL holders are almost guaranteed a job. Even those with a bruised driving record.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Oh yeah, I'll agree with you there.
> 
> As for ND if you have a CDL with a good record......... thats money in the bank.
> You just gotta get there and find some one hiring. CDL holders are almost guaranteed a job. Even those with a bruised driving record.


Then you have to find a place to live. . .
Even if you bring your own tent, I understand you may not find a place to pitch it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

For employee and sub payments, we pay 2 weeks in arrears and pay weekly on tuesdays.

The two weeks in arrears is important for qc reasons. This gives us enough time to find if something like a chargeback is coming, missing photos or whatever.

For example, we had someone flood a floor and not mention it to us. The client sure did. By paying two weeks in arrears, we were able to backcharge the sub 2 weeks of pay and we ate the rest of the loss, after we fired him.

I pay on tuesdays because that's convenient to me. Mondays are too crazy to do anything extra.

For bookkeeping, I break it into 2 parts. GL bookkeeping is done by a bookkeeper and she charges me $120 per month for about 200 transactions. The deposit bookkeeping is a differrent animal all together and I have a full time employee do that. She spends about 15-20 hours per week just doing deposits and reconciling it to invoices and hammering out changes.

I have mixed luck with farming things out. If you go overseas, it is hard to find someone motivated to work hard for you and be timely. They are not turning down any work and it shows. I currently have one lady in Manilla who is very good but we have our issues occasionally.

My old bookkeeper charged me $15/hr and was fast and awesome. I miss her but she retired and I never could find her replacement.

I use Quickbooks online with 7 slots. The standalone versions are fine but my office is remotely run and so all the staff need access. I could theoretically put QB on a server and avoid paying the ridiculous yearly fees but with standalone, it upgrades every year too (without any improvement). So if you want the up to date QB, then online is the way to go in my opinion. The online version is scaled down but my business is a simple one.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I use online as well. I do like it but I think its much slower than the stand alone due to being web based. Just got payroll set up in it last night. As bpwy said, piece of cake.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

My 2012 version is a lot faster than the 2009 version.
Even tho there is A LOT more stuff in 12 than 09.

My next upgrade will be the PRO version because it has customer specific pricing you can set up.

Thats nice for what ever type of customers you have because more than likely the pricing isn't the same for each one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

BPWY said:


> My 2012 version is a lot faster than the 2009 version.
> Even tho there is A LOT more stuff in 12 than 09.
> 
> My next upgrade will be the PRO version because it has customer specific pricing you can set up.
> ...


Which version are you using now? I almost broke down last night and got Quickbooks pro. Is there a cheaper version that will let me get organized?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I'm on Pro 2010.............


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> Which version are you using now? I almost broke down last night and got Quickbooks pro. Is there a cheaper version that will let me get organized?





I'm a wee bit confused. I thought it was QB Pro that had the customer specific pricing.

Its QB Premier.


I'm using Pro 2012 right now.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We use Premiere 2009 Contractors Edition. Does just about everything we need it for, and I'm not big on upgrading every year.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> We use Premiere 2009 Contractors Edition. Does just about everything we need it for, and I'm not big on upgrading every year.





My accountant recommends updating every three years.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> My accountant recommends updating every three years.


If your doing payroll it's important. It your not, Not so much.....


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

For simple accounting probably not.
But when doing taxes etc along with intuit quits supporting older versions is why she recommends updating.


----------

